# Huns & Sharptails???



## Zeboy (Aug 21, 2003)

I am a nonresident (Michigan) that has hunted ND many times the past 15 years. I started coming back when there were Sharptails and Huns everywhere and few non resident hunters. Prior to 1994 we did great in the Regan, Wing, McCLusky areas, but have done very poorly there ever since.

I didn't hunt ND last year, but am planning a trip for this fall. Can anyone tell me if the Huns and Sharptails have made a come back in the areas I mentioned above??? If not, can you offer any suggestions as to what general areas have decent numbers that we could try.

Your help is appreciated and I promise to stop telling other non residents about the upland and waterfowl opportunities in ND.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Alfalfa.

Sharptails cycle with weather and possible other factors. Right now populations are solid through much of the state. Huns are finally coming back.

1995 through 1999 were tough on upland birds. Wet years with a few tough winters thrown in for good measure. Last few springs have been more moderate and thus both waterfowl and upland birds seem to have good nesting success.


----------

